# traveling to europe



## bluewind22 (Aug 4, 2012)

I am planning a trip to Europe for next September.October. I understand that the weather is still decent, but without the crowds and a little cheaper than other parts of the year. Traveling from one country to another by train seems to be the best way to go. I have never traveled by train so I am looking forward to this experience. As a soon to be 63 year old single male, this way of travel just makes sense to me. Anyway, I have checked various websites to get the train travel part of my trip booked, but they only go as far as early September. Am I too early, or are there other sites that can help me.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Try a site like this it's UK based but pretty much covers Europe and the rest of the world, there are various EU train passes you might find more economical maybe autumn, winter schedules not out yet but you shouldn't need to pre book unless it's specific journeys or sleeper accommodation your after,

How to travel by train from London to Lisbon & Portugal


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

DB Bahn: bahn.de - Ihr Mobilittsportal fr Reisen, Bahn, Urlaub, Hotels, Stdtereisen und Mietwagen
best rail website in the world
enjoy


----------

